
The Apollo Explorer - stemmlerjs
https://www.apollographql.com/blog/introducing-the-apollo-explorer
======
rebolyte
Looks neat! Will this ever be something that we can run locally (similar to
the GraphQL Playground)?

~~~
daniman2
Maybe one day, but for now it's available entirely for free in Apollo Studio

